# Vince or Pierce



## The_Black_Pinoy (Jul 6, 2005)

Who do you think is the better overall player, in Heart, Durability, Strength, and Stats. I feel that it is close but i would have to give Paul Pierce the edge.


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

Heart? Why would you say that.. I think Pierce wins because of that word. Vince is a great player but you rarly see that part of his game exposed. He did show heart when playing against Bruce Bowen though :cheers:


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

I think the durability word kills Vince "Half-Man, Half-a-Season" Carter, actually.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

aftermath said:


> I think the durability word kills Vince "Half-Man, Half-a-Season" Carter, actually.


:laugh:


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

The_Black_Pinoy said:


> Who do you think is the better overall player, in Heart, Durability, Strength, and Stats. I feel that it is close but i would have to give Paul Pierce the edge.


I think pierce is a bit jealous of Carter sometimes, cuz every time they go head to head...Carter destroys him :laugh: and i mean going off 30-40+ pts you count, plus hitting game winning shots righ on his face lol

Well i love watching those two go head to head :biggrin: 

At the end of the day, Carter!


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

paul pierce


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Since you put in the 'durability' word, then Pierce. Take that out, then VC.


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

aftermath said:


> I think the durability word kills Vince "Half-Man, Half-a-Season" Carter, actually.


The thing is everyone thinks Carter gets injured but he doesnt. Other then that year in Toronto he played 43 games he has actually played in a good amount. I think him getting injured a lot is overrated. Ray Allen gets injured a lot more then Carter but not that many people talk about it.


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

Same as Kobe as well


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

Air Fly said:


> I think pierce is a bit jealous of Carter sometimes, cuz every time they go head to head...Carter destroys him :laugh: and i mean going off 30-40+ pts you count, plus hitting game winning shots righ on his face lol
> 
> Well i love watching those two go head to head :biggrin:
> 
> At the end of the day, Carter!


Vince only averaged 28.2 ppg against the Celtics this year, and had one 12 point game. Wouldn't call that destroying.

Pierce averaged roughly 22 ppg/6.5 rpg/5.5 apg/1 spg/1 bpg against Carter.

Carter averaged roughly 28 ppg/4 rpg/4 rpg/1 spg against Pierce.

I'd say Pierce did better than Carter this year when they played each other.

EDIT: Also, there were no games Carter played against the Celtics this year where he even had a chance to hit a game-winning shot.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Ps!ence_Fiction said:


> Vince only averaged 28.2 ppg against the Celtics this year, and had one 12 point game. Wouldn't call that destroying.
> 
> Pierce averaged roughly 22 ppg/6.5 rpg/5.5 apg/1 spg/1 bpg against Carter.
> 
> ...


i was comparing their career mannnn, and please tell me what game this year did Pierce go off on vince? none

Carter with NJ twice that should should be enought, i find it funny how people tries to put down vince on every comparison.

he definantly the most disliked player on this board peroid, same as kobe?


----------



## The_Black_Pinoy (Jul 6, 2005)

Air Fly said:


> i was comparing their career mannnn, and please tell me what game this year did Pierce go off on vince? none
> 
> Carter with NJ twice that should should be enought, i find it funny how people tries to put down vince on every comparison.
> 
> he definantly the most disliked player on this board peroid, same as kobe?


I am a huge NJ fan, but i feel that pierce is the better player, not much better, but better


----------



## Osballa23 (Jul 20, 2005)

Durability i have to go with Pierce.....


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

arcade_rida said:


> The thing is everyone thinks Carter gets injured but he doesnt. Other then that year in Toronto he played 43 games he has actually played in a good amount. I think him getting injured a lot is overrated. Ray Allen gets injured a lot more then Carter but not that many people talk about it.


Took the words right out of my mouth.... :clap: 


*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!*


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Air Fly said:


> he definantly the most disliked player on this board peroid, same as kobe?


No, Kobe has a lot of heart and kills himself to win games.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

duribility-peirce
stats-carter
heart-even
streangth-even
head to head-carter

overall who would i want? carter


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

Ps!ence_Fiction said:


> Vince only averaged 28.2 ppg against the Celtics this year, and had one 12 point game. Wouldn't call that destroying.
> 
> Pierce averaged roughly 22 ppg/6.5 rpg/5.5 apg/1 spg/1 bpg against Carter.
> 
> ...


What Pierce did better then Carter? That looks even to me.. Carter beat him in points and pierce beat him in rebounds and edged him out in assists. I would say thats about as even as it gets man.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Heart, Durability, Strength - easily Pierce
Talent - Vince


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

This season

Vince Carter

24.5 ppg, 5.2 rpg, 4.2 apg .452 fg% .406 3p%

Paul Pierce

21.6 ppg, 6.6 rpg, 4.2 apg .455 fg% .370 3p%

Carter had a better season, plus i think he was 2-1 when they played eachother.


Overall Career

Vince Carter 

23.9 PPG, 5.3 RPG, 4.0 APG, 1.3 SPG, 1.0 BPG, .448 FG% .390 3P%

Paul Pierce

23.0 PPG, 6.5 RPG, 3.7 APG, 1.8 SPG, 0.8 BPG, .435 FG% .358 3P% 

Yet again Carter career stats are better than Paul..


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

In all honesty that Paul Pierce Kid can play he is definitely underrated


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

Air Fly said:


> i was comparing their career mannnn, and please tell me what game this year did Pierce go off on vince?


You really should do research before you say things. I researched it and it turns out, Carter only averages 24.68 points per game against the Celtics for his entire career and you know how you said he constantly burned him for 30+? He has only gotten 30+ against the Celtics 4 times in his career, and 2 of those were the 2 you mentioned. I wouldn't call 24.68 ppg destroying at all, and I wouldn't call 4 30+ games out of a total 25 games destroying either. Pierce was able to drop 30+ on the Raptors 4 times in his first 3 seasons. Also, when did I say Pierce went off on Vince? I jsut simply said Vince doesn't continually destroy Pierce like you say he does, and I have proved my point.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

arcade_rida said:


> What Pierce did better then Carter? That looks even to me.. Carter beat him in points and pierce beat him in rebounds and edged him out in assists. I would say thats about as even as it gets man.


No, Pierce beat him in assists, rebounds and blocks. Also, he didn't "edge' him out in assists, he beat him by a whole assist and a half. All Carter had on Pierce was scoring.


----------



## kobe8isthebest (Jul 21, 2005)

Vinsanity>>The Truth


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Ps!ence_Fiction said:


> No, Pierce beat him in assists, rebounds and blocks. Also, he didn't "edge' him out in assists, he beat him by a whole assist and a half. All Carter had on Pierce was scoring.


did you even look at the stats i posted, this season and their whole career

All piecre has on Carter is rebounds.


----------



## danielwilson50 (Jul 8, 2005)

i'm going with Carter stats wise
i also think vince is cooler to watch in games


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

Air Fly said:


> did you even look at the stats i posted, this season and their whole career
> 
> All piecre has on Carter is rebounds.


Did you not even look at my posts. The post you replied to was comparing their head to head stats from this season. Then the post that was actually talking to you, you totally disregarded.


----------



## danielwilson50 (Jul 8, 2005)

who would u guys rather have on ur team vince or paul ?


----------



## The_Black_Pinoy (Jul 6, 2005)

Air Fly said:


> This season
> 
> Vince Carter
> 
> ...




Stats are a very overrated way to judge a player, and Paul Pierce is a very underrated player IMO


----------



## The_Black_Pinoy (Jul 6, 2005)

danielwilson50 said:


> who would u guys rather have on ur team vince or paul ?


Vince if you want the highlight reel, Paul if you want to win.


----------



## danielwilson50 (Jul 8, 2005)

The_Black_Pinoy said:


> Vince if you want the highlight reel, Paul if you want to win.


why paul if u want to win, vince wouldn't help the team win ? like he did for the nets ?


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

danielwilson50 said:


> why paul if u want to win, vince wouldn't help the team ? like he did for the nets ?


or he could help them lose like he did the Raptors


----------



## kobe8isthebest (Jul 21, 2005)

Ps!ence_Fiction said:


> or he could help them lose like he did the Raptors


It's all in the past baby! Vinsanity kills that Truth guy, and i aint even lyin.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

kobe8isthebest said:


> It's all in the past baby! Vinsanity kills that Truth guy, and i aint even lyin.


Re-read my posts from earlier in this thread, they talk about this exact matter, and how it's not true.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

So Psi your going to use their head to head battles to determine who is a better player. Well Vince is 4-0 agaisnt Bron, you yourself will claim that Bron is a better player.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

Hbwoy said:


> So Psi your going to use their head to head battles to determine who is a better player. Well Vince is 4-0 agaisnt Bron, you yourself will claim that Bron is a better player.


Oh I never said Pierce was better, I was just simply telling Air Fly that Vince doesn't destroy Pierce, because it doesn't happen.


----------



## kobe8isthebest (Jul 21, 2005)

Ps!ence_Fiction said:


> Re-read my posts from earlier in this thread, they talk about this exact matter, and how it's not true.


I feel ya dawg, but Pierce just aint a player Vinsanity is ya know.

Kobe is better than both anyways.


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

Air Fly said:


> This season
> 
> Vince Carter
> 
> ...



Something to keep in mind. When has Carter ever played alongside another 20 ppg player? Never. Part of the reason why his career scoring average is higher than that of Pierce is that he's had to be the man every night. Pierce has a career average of just a point less and the majority of his career played alongside Antoine Walker hucking up a bazillion threes a game.

Carter had the better year last year, but overall, I really don't think there's a compelling arguement as to who's had the better career or who's the better player.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

This is getting ridiculous.....~awaits Vince vrs. Luc Longley and Vince vrs. Barbara Bush threads to show up~


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

banner17 said:


> When has Carter ever played alongside another 20 ppg player?


Also, when has Pierce played next to someone like Kidd? Imagine Pierce instead of Carter or Jefferson...


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Vince is the better player. He's more athletic and shoots the ball better.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Vince


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> This is getting ridiculous.....~awaits Vince vrs. Luc Longley and Vince vrs. Barbara Bush threads to show up~


Just because you think Vince is the best doesn't mean it's right, this is a very valid comparison. Pierce is the better rebounder, has the better post up game, is a very good all-around player, they are both good shooters, Pierce may have the slight advantage in passing....overall though, it is worth discussing. Would you mind telling me why this is such an outrageous comparison?


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Ps!ence_Fiction said:


> Just because you think Vince is the best doesn't mean it's right, this is a very valid comparison. Pierce is the better rebounder, has the better post up game, is a very good all-around player, they are both good shooters, Pierce may have the slight advantage in passing....overall though, it is worth discussing. Would you mind telling me why this is such an outrageous comparison?


hey i know, everybody to you is better than Vince, we got it already :curse:


----------



## m_4_lyfe (Jul 16, 2005)

* I'll say Vince is better, despite the whole "oh he gets injured a lot" stories. If he plays a full season without injury, then Vince is better than Pierce. *


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

Air Fly said:


> hey i know, everybody to you is better than Vince, we got it already :curse:


No I don't hate Vince, Vince is a top-15 player, and could even fit into the top-10 at times, but that's beside the ponit, this is a valid argument that is worth debate.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

I think Vince is the better player.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Pierce all around.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Causeway said:


> Pierce all around......


Isnt as good of a player as Vince is.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Hbwoy said:


> Isnt as good of a player as Vince is.


The fifteen to twenty games a year that Vince feels like showing up to play.


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

Vince is the better player.

I think we all know Vince is the better offensive player,from an individual standpoint.

But Pierce's defense,although superior to Vince's is not overwhelmingly good to the point you'd choose Vince over Pierce.

Vince has better playmaking skills. He gets his teammates involved. I'm not saying Pierce is a ball hog,but everytime the Nets score a bucket,Vince can be the guy with the assist or the assist's assist.(Other than Kidd certainly)


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

If Pierce isnt better than Tmac, then he isnt better than Vince. Cause Vince and Tmac's games are very similar


----------



## nextghitman (Jul 17, 2005)

Its tooo hard to decide....but i give a slight edge to Vince Carter


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

Hbwoy said:


> If Pierce isnt better than Tmac, then he isnt better than Vince. Cause Vince and Tmac's games are very similar


Vince isn't as good as T-Mac.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

ehmunro said:


> The fifteen to twenty games a year that Vince feels like showing up to play.


where do you get that i wanna know? stop making bull crap!!!


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Ps!ence_Fiction said:


> Vince isn't as good as T-Mac.


offensively he is and might even be better.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

Air Fly said:


> offensively he is and might even be better.


There is absolutely no way Vince is better than T-Mac.

EDIT: Didn't realize how repepative I sounded until after I finished posting this.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Ps!ence_Fiction said:


> There is absolutely no way Vince is better than T-Mac.
> 
> EDIT: Didn't realize how repepative I sounded until after I finished posting this.


on offense or defense, cuz there is absolutely way Vince is as good offensively and might be better....

defense i can understand but not the way you sound like.


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

Ps!ence_Fiction said:


> Vince isn't as good as T-Mac.


He said there games are similar not that Vince is on the same level as T-Mac. Of course we all know T-Mac overall is a much better player the Vince Carter. Offensively they both have their hot streaks. However, defensively T-Mac is a lot better.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Ps!ence_Fiction said:


> There is absolutely no way Vince is better than T-Mac.
> 
> EDIT: Didn't realize how repepative I sounded until after I finished posting this.


Calm down dude, if you have watched both closely you will see that there are more similarities than differences in their game. Even their shooting forms, they both like to kick their legs out when shooting. If you give them space, they will launch a J regardless how difficult the shot looks. They are both amazingly athletic, with the edge going to Vince on that one. Offensively they are very similar, defense I give to Tmac. Tmac also gets more assists cause he has the ball in his hands a lot although Vince is an underrated passer. Even their approaches to game, they both have this attitude like nothing bothers them, extremely confident and cocky at the same time. Man its times like this that make me wish they both were on the same team right now


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

I'd still take Pierce.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

LMAO at all the people in this thread that were picking Vince, look at both of them now and tell me who you would want.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

PP is currently 8th in the league in PER (24.8) while Vince is 23rd (21.4)

Vince last year was playing unbelievable after coming to the Nets. His PER was in the low 30's after teh trade (i.e. prime MJ levels). Seems like that was a fluke as he hasn't been able to reproduce those numbers this year.


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

Air Fly said:


> This season
> 
> Vince Carter
> 
> ...


Just thought I'd point out this year's stats.

The lines are:
Pierce: 27 / 7 / 4 / 48% / 36%
Vince: 25 /5 / 4 / 45% / 40%

I'll take Pierce.


----------



## flushingflash (Jan 4, 2006)

PIERCE without a shadow of a doubt.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

u guys r funny when vince was playing like this in the second half of last year everyone was pickin him ova pierce

U guys just go with who is playin better at the moment point blank Vince is better than pierce if you wanna go by somethin look at his stats vince is more successful in his career

Pierce has never done anything spectacular since Antoine Walker left Boston meanin he needs someone to help him Vince took his team to seven games against philly the year after T-Mac left

U guys r just saying this becasue Pierce is playin better at the moment but look whose teams has the better record and i don't wanna hear no crap about who Vince has on his team pierce is puttin up better numbers on a team with better players and yet his team is sill a losin team and 9 games under 500 yeah individual stats r good but his team will be watchin vince in the playoffs


----------



## GrandKenyon6 (Jul 19, 2005)

Paul Pierce is easily better than Vince Carter, however, Vince Carter is much more talented.


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

If Pierce was more athletic this wouldn't be close. I think Pierce, but I think it is very hard to tell just how good Pierce is.

The thing I don't like about Pierce is he seems to live off of bad calls too much. Maybe I'm wrong though.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

PP is definitely playing better than Vince. Sigh* premier and the truth are probably smiling right now.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> u guys r funny when vince was playing like this in the second half of last year everyone was pickin him ova pierce
> 
> U guys just go with who is playin better at the moment point blank Vince is better than pierce if you wanna go by somethin look at his stats vince is more successful in his career
> 
> ...


Yes, because Pierce is playing with a HOF PG. Carter has by far a better supporting cast, why the Nets have a better record. 

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Petey said:


> Yes, because Pierce is playing with a HOF PG. *Carter has by far a better supporting * cast, why the Nets have a better record.
> 
> -Petey


Outside of the big 3 and Kristic everything else is pretty much debatable. There are some guys on the celts I wouldnt mind seeing in a nets uniform right now.


----------



## OKane730 (Mar 3, 2006)

Air Fly said:


> I think pierce is a bit jealous of Carter sometimes, cuz every time they go head to head...Carter destroys him :laugh: and i mean going off 30-40+ pts you count, plus hitting game winning shots righ on his face lol
> 
> Well i love watching those two go head to head :biggrin:
> 
> At the end of the day, Carter!


What are you talking about?

Wait was this pre Carter quitting on Toronto or after? 

I haven't seen him hit one shot over Paul in his career. Vince has probably missed some games though because he had a hangnail or some devestating injury like that and Paul was stabbed and he was playing basketball the next day. Wince Carter doesn't play defense, doesn't have heart and is a *****

Let's try to stay civil as in 'please do not mask cursing.'

- *Premier*


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> Outside of the big 3 and Kristic everything else is pretty much debatable. There are some guys on the celts I wouldnt mind seeing in a nets uniform right now.


true, minus all the good players on the nets, the nets dont have any good players.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Hbwoy said:


> PP is definitely playing better than Vince. Sigh* premier and the truth are probably smiling right now.


I was too busy yelling at Doc.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

IF both 100% Healthy, certainly carter. Carter hasn't been 100% healthy for about 2 weeks now, that's why his stats ( in terms of shooting wise), keep droping. But carter is still playing, he only missed two games this year? and yet people still think of his injuries when they mention his name. Any1 who thinks carter doesn't love the game of basketball is just stupid. You can see it in his eyes, he loves the game of basketball. IF you really do know anything about vince, you would actually try to listen to both side of the stories , not just one side which was the media side ( back in his days with Toronto. The truth is having just one heck of a season, too bad his team is not doing well. This reminds me of last year NJ, when they were kidd and carter were the whole team. Carter basically took the whole offense on his shoulders ( like pierce is doing right now), but at least Carter was the main part of Nj going to the playoffs. Now ( Paul had Davis and now has Wally and a very good big men in Jefferson, Lafrentz.. these two are better than Jason Collins and Cliffy, and an argument could be made of them being better than Nenand. ( not sure about this year though, last year they were better than him, not this year). This is why i am picking carter, if any1 did watch the second half of the seaon last year of the New Jersey nets, they obviously saw that carter has heart.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

The_Black_Pinoy said:


> Paul if you want to win.


Nets 32-28
Celtics 26-35


----------



## OKane730 (Mar 3, 2006)

Shadyballa8D13 said:


> Nets 32-28
> Celtics 26-35


That doesnt proove ****. Nets 2nd best player, Jason Kidd. Celtics 2nd best player, Wally.


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

Carter's my guy.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

OKane730 said:


> What are you talking about?
> 
> Wait was this pre Carter quitting on Toronto or after?
> 
> I haven't seen him hit one shot over Paul in his career. Vince has probably missed some games though because he had a hangnail or some devestating injury like that and Paul was stabbed and he was playing basketball the next day. Wince Carter doesn't play defense, doesn't have heart and is a p_ _ _ y



I dont even know what response to give to this


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Hbwoy said:


> Outside of the big 3 and Kristic everything else is pretty much debatable. There are some guys on the celts I wouldnt mind seeing in a nets uniform right now.


So...

Kidd, Jefferson, Krstic, and then it's debatable

verus...

Wally, and then it's debateable

Seems like Carter had the advantage unlike Vinsane claims. I'm not debating whom is better, I'm pointing out how a part of an arguement Vinsane uses is flawed.

-Petey


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Now, Petey, the other Celtics aren't _that _bad. I think you're overrating Wally (basically all he does is create a more spaced-out offense giving Pierce more room to isolate and occasionally hitting the open shot at a high clip) and underrating the remainder of the Celtics' lineup. Delonte West, despite his rather poor performance last season in which he was ridiculed by some Celtics fans (I'm notorious for it, I guess), has become a solid player. He is amongst the most efficient players in the game - essentially hitting every wide open shot. He has really elevated his game. Kendrick Perkins has become a dominant rebounder and decent post defender, though his offensive game is plain awful. Ryan Gomes has turned it up the last few games after being benched for the season. He is averaging something like 18 points and nine rebounds through the last five or so games. Al Jefferson is decent but he hasn't shown any improvement on offense and only minimal improvement on defense and he has nagging ankle problems caused by freak accidents. The rest of the Celtics basically suck (who cares about Orien Greene that much; could be a solid player but his ballhandling skills are as good as Zydrunas Ilgauskas' 40 time) and that's not even including Brian Scalabrine, who I view as nothing more than a cheerleader.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

When good Vince* comes to the game, I'll take him over just about any of the elite wing scorers in the NBA today. When bad Vince** comes to the game, I'll take Pierce.


*aggressive, quick acting, driving w/ a purpose, not holding the ball, making the right passes, and in an amazing groove

**lackadaisical, holding the ball, forcing bad passes, not giving his all on D, and in general not in rhythm


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Premier said:


> Now, Petey, the other Celtics aren't _that _bad. I think you're overrating Wally (basically all he does is create a more spaced-out offense giving Pierce more room to isolate and occasionally hitting the open shot at a high clip) and underrating the remainder of the Celtics' lineup. Delonte West, despite his rather poor performance last season in which he was ridiculed by some Celtics fans (I'm notorious for it, I guess), has become a solid player. He is amongst the most efficient players in the game - essentially hitting every wide open shot. He has really elevated his game. Kendrick Perkins has become a dominant rebounder and decent post defender, though his offensive game is plain awful. Ryan Gomes has turned it up the last few games after being benched for the season. He is averaging something like 18 points and nine rebounds through the last five or so games. Al Jefferson is decent but he hasn't shown any improvement on offense and only minimal improvement on defense and he has nagging ankle problems caused by freak accidents. The rest of the Celtics basically suck (who cares about Orien Greene that much; could be a solid player but his ballhandling skills are as good as Zydrunas Ilgauskas' 40 time) and that's not even including Brian Scalabrine, who I view as nothing more than a cheerleader.


The excuse people use against the celts is that they have a bunch of young players. Well that holds to some extent but you also have to take into consideration that they are poorly coached, theres a ton of talent on that team and with the right mix they can be a very dangerous team. If I were building a team there are a couple of players on that team I would want on my squad. The nets dont even have a bench and they have an offensively challenged starting PF. Kudos to Paul P though, he has stepped his game up, I cant imagine what he would or could be doing on a contending team.


----------



## Intense Enigma (Oct 22, 2005)

OKane730 said:


> What are you talking about?
> 
> Wait was this pre Carter quitting on Toronto or after?
> 
> ...


 WOW this is a HUGE meltdown,especially the part that Premier delete.Man


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Pierce.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

The Truth will set you free...


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Pioneer10 said:


> PP is currently 8th in the league in PER (24.8) while Vince is 23rd (21.4)
> 
> Vince last year was playing unbelievable after coming to the Nets. His PER was in the low 30's after teh trade (i.e. prime MJ levels). Seems like that was a fluke as he hasn't been able to reproduce those numbers this year.



How can you call it fluke it if it was for 50 games or more?. this is completely ridiculous.


----------



## P2TheTruth34 (May 25, 2003)

This blows my mind that this many people choose Vince Carter over Paul Pierce here. Both are great players but I think that Pierce has shown the all around game this year that proves how talented he really is. Vince Carter is an unbelievable offensive player as well, but I don't feel that he can match the intensity level of Pierce for 48 minutes. Both guys have the versatility to score in any way and Carter is more athletic. I think Pierce can play on the box better and just overall think he is a more consistent intense player who hasn't ever had the supporting cast to really get him easy buckets. He works for everything he gets and has proven what a good attitude can do for his game too. Both are nice. Pierce is nicer.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm telling you, Pierce is playing amazing basketball thats all i gotta say.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Premier said:


> Now, Petey, the other Celtics aren't _that _bad. I think you're overrating Wally (basically all he does is create a more spaced-out offense giving Pierce more room to isolate and occasionally hitting the open shot at a high clip) and underrating the remainder of the Celtics' lineup. Delonte West, despite his rather poor performance last season in which he was ridiculed by some Celtics fans (I'm notorious for it, I guess), has become a solid player. He is amongst the most efficient players in the game - essentially hitting every wide open shot. He has really elevated his game. Kendrick Perkins has become a dominant rebounder and decent post defender, though his offensive game is plain awful. Ryan Gomes has turned it up the last few games after being benched for the season. He is averaging something like 18 points and nine rebounds through the last five or so games. Al Jefferson is decent but he hasn't shown any improvement on offense and only minimal improvement on defense and he has nagging ankle problems caused by freak accidents. The rest of the Celtics basically suck (who cares about Orien Greene that much; could be a solid player but his ballhandling skills are as good as Zydrunas Ilgauskas' 40 time) and that's not even including Brian Scalabrine, who I view as nothing more than a cheerleader.


Even with the Nets horrid bench, you take Carter off the Nets, Pierce off the Celtics, which team would win in a match up? 

And yeah, I forgot about West. What's funny is how he was picked after the back to back Blazer picks...

-Petey


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

jmk said:


> Pierce.


And i'm shocked!!!!!!


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Air Fly said:


> And i'm shocked!!!!!!


When A is clearly better than B, you choose A. It's simple.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

I'll just go out on a limb, and say that guy in my avatar is better than both of them. 


j/k Not meaning to start a war of words.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

jmk said:


> When A is clearly better than B, you choose A. It's simple.


But i didn't ask you so keep that to yourself.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Petey said:


> Even with the Nets horrid bench, you take Carter off the Nets, Pierce off the Celtics, which team would win in a match up?


Never stated that Pierce's supporting cast was better because, obviously, it isn't.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Premier said:


> Never stated that Pierce's supporting cast was better because, obviously, it isn't.


Nets supporting cast are overrated...I'll take the Celtics any day of the week.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Air Fly said:


> But i didn't ask you so keep that to yourself.


Dear, don't be cute with me.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

jmk said:


> Dear, don't be cute with me.


 :laugh:

I hope your wish comes true.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

I just typed an essay and the mesage was gone. I am not going to waste time again but I thought it was a good post and any Pierce fan would just Shut That * Up!


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

jmk said:


> Dear, don't be cute with me.



I bet he's ****ting in his pants right now.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Pierce clearly has the better season this year...Carter is still a better player though.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

John said:


> I just typed an essay and the mesage was gone. I am not going to waste time again but I thought it was a good post and any Pierce fan would just Shut That * Up!


I wanna read that post. :biggrin:


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

John said:


> I just typed an essay and the mesage was gone. I am not going to waste time again but I thought it was a good post and any Pierce fan would just Shut That * Up!


Who ever gave me the rep for this post, thanks but please show up and I need to say thanks for this one.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Air Fly said:


> :laugh:
> 
> I hope your wish comes true.


That's very sweet of you. There's still a glimmer of hope in the back of my mind that Miss Portman will say 'yes.'

:angel:


----------



## OKane730 (Mar 3, 2006)

VC_15 said:


> IF both 100% Healthy, certainly carter. Carter hasn't been 100% healthy for about 2 weeks now


-Yea well this is what makes T-Mac not nearly as good as his back. And you know what Vince is not 100% healthy most of the time, stop saying all these "ifs" well IF Pierce was more athletic this wouldn't be a topic, of IF he averaged 10 rebounds a game, ect...VINCE is never healthy! 

-When Pierce was stabbed and after they told him he would live, the doctor said "What ever you do, do not put your hands above you head," (because of blood circulation). The next day Pierce was outside shooting. Vince wouldn't play a game if he had a "bad" hangnail.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

OKane730 said:


> -Yea well this is what makes T-Mac not nearly as good as his back. And you know what Vince is not 100% healthy most of the time, stop saying all these "ifs" well IF Pierce was more athletic this wouldn't be a topic, of IF he averaged 10 rebounds a game, ect...VINCE is never healthy!
> 
> -When Pierce was stabbed and after they told him he would live, the doctor said "What ever you do, do not put your hands above you head," (because of blood circulation). The next day Pierce was outside shooting. Vince wouldn't play a game if he had a "bad" hangnail.


How many games has Vince missed this season?


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

OKane730 said:


> -Yea well this is what makes T-Mac not nearly as good as his back. And you know what Vince is not 100% healthy most of the time, stop saying all these "ifs" well IF Pierce was more athletic this wouldn't be a topic, of IF he averaged 10 rebounds a game, ect...VINCE is never healthy!
> 
> -When Pierce was stabbed and after they told him he would live, the doctor said "What ever you do, do not put your hands above you head," (because of blood circulation). The next day Pierce was outside shooting. Vince wouldn't play a game if he had a "bad" hangnail.




So when vince wone the POM award wasn't healthy right? did you see how he played that month, check his stats during that month and come back to me. I won't even answer your second argument.


----------



## P2TheTruth34 (May 25, 2003)

Im beginning to see where Vinsanity gets alll his all-star votes. Hes nice and amazingly flashy, but Pierce is the better overall player. I can only imagine Pierce wit JKIDD.


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

P2TheTruth34 said:


> Im beginning to see where Vinsanity gets alll his all-star votes. Hes nice and amazingly flashy, but Pierce is the better overall player. I can only imagine Pierce wit JKIDD.


If we had JKidd, the Celts would be the #1 team in the Atlantic.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

TAllen42 said:


> If we had JKidd, the Celts would be the #1 team in the Atlantic.


I'll take RJ and Carter over Pierce and Kidd any day of the week.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Air Fly said:


> I'll take RJ and Carter over Pierce and Kidd any day of the week.


That may be your personal opinion...but damn, is it a crappy one. lol

I mean, not to discredit RJ or Vince...cause BOTH got game. But Pierce and J. Kidd are on another level. Because I see Pierce and J. Kidd as being a) smarter basketball players b) showing alot more intensity and heart c) more durable d) more consistent and talent wise I would put Pierce right next to Vince. I mean, with Jason Kidd and Paul Pierce...you NEVER see them take plays off. They are always going hard and leading their teams mentally and phsyically. Pierce and Kidd lead their respective teams for all 48 minutes, for ALL 82 games. Neither Richard or Vince is a leader, and Vince certainly never wanted or wants to be. He has made that quite clear over the course of his career. He can't take the pressure of having to carry a team for a full season and deep into the playoffs. Guys like Pierce and Kidd are so good, but at the same time can mix into any sort of system because they have many strengths and can adapt to any team concept. And in comparing RJ and Kidd, there is no contest. If you know the game of basketball, Jason Kidd would be a player you take over RJ or Vince. I mean the guy led a lowly Nets squad to 2 straight Finals appearances, with not the greatest of supporting casts. I don't see how in the right mind you would choose RJ and VC over Kidd and Pierce? Could you please explain it to me? Do you really just get off that much on the flash of occasional plays? Maybe you should stick to watching And 1 mixtapes or something. Cause I'm sure you would take A.O. over Jason Kidd, or Main Event over a basketball player like Pierce who is good to great in damn near every category of the game. Please, explain why you would choose VC and Jefferson over Jason Kidd (the best PG of the last 10 years) and Paul Pierce (one of the most severely slept on players of his generation).


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

I didn't even waste time to read your long post.

Carter and RJ bring more to the table then Kidd and Pierce. Well, thats just my opinion and i might be wrong but you could be wrong also.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Air Fly said:


> I didn't even waste time to read your long post.
> 
> Carter and RJ bring more to the table then Kidd and Pierce. Well, thats just my opinion and i might be wrong but you could be wrong also.


LOL? Aight... Just wanted to see YOUR REASONS as to why and how they bring more to the table. But I definetely don't think that RJ and VC bring anything more to the table than Pierce, and especially not Kidd. The man who is Mr. Triple Double.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

The MAMBA said:


> LOL? Aight... Just wanted to see YOUR REASONS as to why and how they bring more to the table. But I definetely don't think that RJ and VC bring anything more to the table than Pierce, and especially not Kidd. The man who is Mr. Triple Double.


Yeah, cuz none of these players are put in that position to play with eachother so one can never be sure whod bring more to the table. Kidd will give you triple doubles but is that gonna contribute to wins with just Pierce on his team?

RJ and Vince can both give you 60 points a game, 12+ rebounds and even 20 sometimes, 12 assists. One can take over games at any given night and one is a good defender and he too good can have one of those craaazy games.

Thats bringing alot to the table in my opinion.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Air Fly said:


> Yeah, cuz none of these players are put in that position to play with eachother so one can never be sure whod bring more to the table. Kidd will give you triple doubles but is that gonna contribute to wins with just Pierce on his team?
> 
> RJ and Vince can both give you 60 points a game, 12+ rebounds and even 20 sometimes, 12 assists. One can take over games at any given night and one is a good defender and he too good can have one of those craaazy games.
> 
> Thats bringing alot to the table in my opinion.


I understand. But how can you ask if what Jason Kidd bring will contribute wins? Jason Kidd is a proven winner, with even less talent than a VC on his team. He's been winning every year of his career. I mean VC can put up numbers, but where has it gotten him? Richard put up numbers last year, and his team was at the bottom of the barrel.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

The MAMBA said:


> I understand. But how can you ask if what Jason Kidd bring will contribute wins? Jason Kidd is a proven winner, with even less talent than a VC on his team. He's been winning every year of his career. I mean VC can put up numbers, but where has it gotten him? Richard put up numbers last year, and his team was at the bottom of the barrel.


Vince putting these numbers has gotten him to a miss shot of getting to the semi.

Now put both he and RJ on the same team even without Kidd and they wont contribute wins???


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Air Fly said:


> Vince putting these numbers has gotten him to a miss shot of getting to the semi.
> 
> Now put both he and RJ on the same team even without Kidd and they wont contribute wins???


They're on the same team right now, lol. I think Jason Kidd and Paul Pierce would be a much more potent duo. And I gave my reasoning, but you didn't read and/or respond to it.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Just my two cents on the whole Kidd and Pierce thing. I dont think teaming Kidd with another guy who likes to dominate the ball is a good thing. Pierce just like Vince needs the ball in his hands a lot to be effective, moreso for Pierce who makes a living on the line. Secondly Pierce's game doesnt really rely on athleticism


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Pierce has a good amount of athleticism. He is slept on that as well. Did you see the dunks he threw down on the Lakers a couple Sundays ago? They were pretty athletic manuevers. I'm not saying he is as athletic as VC or Jeff, but I mean cmon...does athleticism make one good? There alot of people with athleticism who are garbage.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> Just my two cents on the whole Kidd and Pierce thing. I dont think teaming Kidd with another guy who likes to dominate the ball is a good thing. Pierce just like Vince needs the ball in his hands a lot to be effective, moreso for Pierce who makes a living on the line. Secondly Pierce's game doesnt really rely on athleticism


daaaaaaaaam, Pierce style of play won't fit well with Kidd.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The MAMBA said:


> Pierce has a good amount of athleticism. He is slept on that as well. Did you see the dunks he threw down on the Lakers a couple Sundays ago? They were pretty athletic manuevers. I'm not saying he is as athletic as VC or Jeff, but I mean cmon...does athleticism make one good? There alot of people with athleticism who are garbage.


I am not saying Pierce is or isnt as athletic as Vince, and I wasnt saying thats what makes 
Vince better. I am just saying Pierce doesnt need the high flying stuff to be effective. He is more of a crafty player, and he also bullies defenders cause he is stronger than most of his opposition. Its just like Jalen Rose, the reason why he can still put up big numbers is that his game doesnt rely on athleticism, rather more on smarts and craftiness.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Air Fly said:


> Nets supporting cast are overrated...I'll take the Celtics any day of the week.


No. You are wrong. Good day.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Hbwoy said:


> Just my two cents on the whole Kidd and Pierce thing. I dont think teaming Kidd with another guy who likes to dominate the ball is a good thing. Pierce just like Vince needs the ball in his hands a lot to be effective, moreso for Pierce who makes a living on the line.


Pierce's third most effective season, in my opinion, was '01-'02 in which he played tremendously with Antoine Walker, a player who is at his best while directing an offense. Without having the ball in his hands for the majority of the Celtics' offensive possessions, Paul had a tremendous statistical year. He scored on two-dribble drives, primarily from dishes by Antoine (a very capable passer; talks of him starting at point guard in the summer here in Boston a few years back). Pierce would cut behind screens and hit mid-range shots. He was truly great off the ball. This skill may have regressed in the last three years as Pierce has to rely on his isolation game to be effective without any good ballhandlers and distributors in Boston (aside from Ricky Davis). In fact, we've never seen Pierce with a good point guard on his team. We do not know how his abilities would respond when playing with a Jason Kidd, but from the relatively large sample size of his tenure with Antoine Walker, it's safe to assume he would retain his effectiveness (and quite possibly becom even more effective) with a great point guard like Kidd.



> Secondly Pierce's game doesnt really rely on athleticism


Not as much as Vince, but he does rely on his dribble-penetration (first step, able to take a physical beating, acceleration, and finishing ability while being fouled). He is the fourth strongest small forward in the league, in my opinon, behind LeBron James, Ron Artest, and Joey Graham.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Nets supporting cast is worse then the Celtics?: give me a break.

Whether it's injuries or attitude, VC is one of the most frustrating players to evaluate. When his game is on I might take him over ANY perimeter player in the game including my "guy" Lebron, the combination of athelticism AND basketball skill (particularly shooting) is unmatched. When he showed me in college that he had a very smooth stroke from the perimeter at NC I knew he would have a bright future. The problem is you never know what VC you're going to get: the MJ like one from the end of last year or the dissappointing one of the last month. If injuries are the issue then that also has to be taken into the evaluation: Vince is more fragile then Pierce

Right now you have one guy who is putting up better stats (PP) while somehow keeping a much worse team (the Celtics) in the playoff hunt AND he is outdueling nearly every single great perimeter player in the league right now. I take PP.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Premier and Pioneer's posts are pretty much on point


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Hbwoy said:


> Premier and Pioneer's posts are pretty much on point


And my post wasn't? Pioneer made a great post that basically extends mine. You consistently know what you're going to get from Pierce, where as Vince sometimes can come out and play like MJ...with the athleticism and jumper...other times he is no where to be found. I'll take consistent good play over sporadic great play, any day of the week.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The MAMBA said:


> And my post wasn't? Pioneer made a great post that basically extends mine. You consistently know what you're going to get from Pierce, where as Vince sometimes can come out and play like MJ...with the athleticism and jumper...other times he is no where to be found. I'll take consistent good play over sporadic great play, any day of the week.


Lol I forgot to mention Mamba's post was on point too. I just wasnt buying into the whole kidd and pierce thing


----------



## P2TheTruth34 (May 25, 2003)

Anyone who says Pierce can't play without having the ball in his hands is wrong. He hasn't even had the opportunity to prove that besides with Antoine, where he coexisted pretty well. No point guard has ever had the ability to run an offense so I dont think you can say Pierce and Kidd wouldn't work. If Pierce can get open shots it will obviously be easier than if he has to dribble through three guys.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Premier said:


> No. You are wrong. Good day.


 :biggrin: 

I meant their bench.....I'll take the Celtics bench over the Nets any day of the week.

Good Day.


----------



## jedvc15 (May 28, 2006)

c'mon fellas let's face the truth.....my man vince is the better playa....talkin' 'bout stats,player awards,all-star game appearance,and school that he attended.....c'mon man....unc....kansas?...cut it down
VINSANITY:
7 all-star game appearance
ROY
UNC:mj,stackhouse,sheed wallace,twan jamison,vc,rick fox,brendan haywood,ray felton,marvin williams,rashad mccants.......c'mon man face the truth


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

i take PP any day of the week.
just better overall player, offense and defence.
doesnt have the explosive dunking highlights vince has, but much better all round


----------



## Jethro (Feb 13, 2006)

jedvc15 said:


> c'mon fellas let's face the truth.....my man vince is the better playa....talkin' 'bout stats,player awards,all-star game appearance,and school that he attended.....c'mon man....unc....kansas?...cut it down
> VINSANITY:
> 7 all-star game appearance
> ROY
> UNC:mj,stackhouse,sheed wallace,twan jamison,vc,rick fox,brendan haywood,ray felton,marvin williams,rashad mccants.......c'mon man face the truth


Honestly, the skill of a player isn't really based on the school they attended.

Mateen Cleaves > Steve Nash because he attended Michigan State.. Magic anyone?

The All-star game has lost a lot of credibility, and shouldn't be used in arguments like this.


----------



## jedvc15 (May 28, 2006)

hey jethro......so what do you mean on what you just said?....pierce is better than vince?oh man....
of course the rep of the school has to be taken...do you know how much pressure vince was taken
....i mean......michael jordan...man....imagine if vince didnt play well in the league...i think he will be ashamed becoz' of sheed,stack,twan,rick fox,and all of them played well...is it clear...
haha...PEACE MAN!


----------



## jedvc15 (May 28, 2006)

HEY AVALANCHE.....why nelly ,jay-z,bow wow are not there?
nelly was the all-star celebrity mvp of the jam session..last season


----------



## Jethro (Feb 13, 2006)

jedvc15 said:


> hey jethro......so what do you mean on what you just said?....pierce is better than vince?oh man....
> of course the rep of the school has to be taken...do you know how much pressure vince was taken
> ....i mean......michael jordan...man....imagine if vince didnt play well in the league...i think he will be ashamed becoz' of sheed,stack,twan,rick fox,and all of them played well...is it clear...
> haha...PEACE MAN!


Yeah Pierce is better than Vince, IMO.

Pierce is someone who is overlooked as a great wing, in fact he's just below the level of Kobe, Lebron and Wade. Carter just went from slashing to the basket every chance he got to taking fadeaway 3's and tough turnaround J's.

MJ was way better in the pro's than in college. I think it was safe to say that Worthy > MJ during their years in NC. 

Besides even if you came from Duke or North Carolina or UCLA and you still stink at playing basketball, I don't think any GM would pick you over a great player from a lesser known school.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Paul Pierce is more of a number 1 option Offensively IMO, he can Shoot, Handle, Defend better than Vince.....Carter has always been a number 2 option IMO, he just doesn't have the Passing or Ballhandling ability to be a go-to guy Night in and Night out.

Even though Pierce had a horrible regular season record, i'll go with P-Dub 34.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

Pierce >> Vince


thATS right! 2, count em, TWO >s


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Prolific Scorer said:


> Paul Pierce is more of a number 1 option Offensively IMO, he can Shoot, Handle, Defend better than Vince.....Carter has always been a number 2 option IMO, he just doesn't have the Passing or Ballhandling ability to be a go-to guy Night in and Night out.
> 
> Even though Pierce had a horrible regular season record, i'll go with P-Dub 34.



LMAO, Vince is weak in ball handling, but Pierce is even worse.


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Prolific Scorer said:


> Paul Pierce is more of a number 1 option Offensively IMO, he can Shoot, Handle, Defend better than Vince.....Carter has always been a number 2 option IMO, he just doesn't have the Passing or Ballhandling ability to be a go-to guy Night in and Night out.
> 
> Even though Pierce had a horrible regular season record, i'll go with P-Dub 34.


Oh my god, very good post. Basketball knowledge at it best.

No sarcasm.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

John said:


> LMAO, Vince is weak in ball handling, but Pierce is even worse.


are you serious? Pierce is a far better ball handler than Carter....Remember when Carter first came in the league, all he could do was go left....not much has changed.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Paul Pierce IMO is better than Vince Carter is almost every way.


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Can we add a poll? Tired of reading back...


----------



## MiNCED (May 24, 2006)

Pierce anyday of the week.


----------



## 23isback (Mar 15, 2006)

danielwilson50 said:


> why paul if u want to win, vince wouldn't help the team win ? like he did for the nets ?


Is that why the Nets avoided getting swept by the Heat by 1 game?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

LOL very interesting thread


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Prolific Scorer said:


> Paul Pierce is more of a number 1 option Offensively IMO, he can Shoot, Handle, Defend better than Vince.....Carter has always been a number 2 option IMO, he just doesn't have the Passing or Ballhandling ability to be a go-to guy Night in and Night out.
> 
> Even though Pierce had a horrible regular season record, i'll go with P-Dub 34.


This post is false


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

The_Black_Pinoy said:


> Who do you think is the better overall player, in Heart, Durability, Strength, and Stats. I feel that it is close but i would have to give Paul Pierce the edge.


Vince Carter is the more popular player. Paul Pierce is the better player


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

This is a great comparison. Theyre very different. Pierce is productive night-in and night-out and not too flashy. Carter is incredibly flashy, more capable of doing amazing things, but doesnt have the same consistency as Pierce. 

Paul Pierce is better. Hes got the better offensive game. Hes a better scorer. Carter may be able to go off for more in a single night, but you can always depend on Pierce to get you the same thing, 25-30 points. Paul takes less shots and still scores more. Vince dribbles better but Paul has a better arsenal. He posts up, drives, hits jumpshots from midrange or long and hes not afraid to mix it up. 
Vince doesnt play smart and has bad shot selection. He'll shoot fadeaways when he can get into the lane at will. He shoots long 3's instead of stepping in for an easier shot. He attempts circus shots instead of finishing strong at the hoop. You can expect Paul to get easy points from the block, from driving, finshing strong and getting to the line. You dont know if VC's fadeaways are gonna fall. I remember I was rooting for the Nets when they played the Pacers in the 1st round and I got so damn frustrated that game where Vince was airballing fadeaways. IMO from watching games Pierce is slightly a better passer but its really a toss-up. But neither are better or worse by much.

Vince is inferior in other areas of the game too. Paul Pierce is a very good rebounder for his position. His best season was 7.3 boards per game while VC has never averaged 6 or more. VC is a below average defender while Paul is above average. To sum it up Vince is a lot more talented and gifted but he doesnt play smart.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> This post is false


Why? Cause it's against your boy, just don't say it's false without proving anything....please, if you don't back anything up with stats....keep your comments to yourself, thank you.


----------



## jedvc15 (May 28, 2006)

HEY PROLIFIC SCORER.....on vince....did you just write/say passing and ball handling...can i ask you a question?...did you saw the fastbreak play of vince on the CELTICS......vince just did a WRAP AROUND PASS w/ a LIL' BIT HOP to RJ....
I think that's thier last 3 games of the 05-06 season....w/ paul pierce & the celtics....
oh man...give it up....& that play was #1 in NBAtv TOP10...PEACE MAN


----------



## 23isback (Mar 15, 2006)

John said:


> LMAO, Vince is weak in ball handling, but Pierce is even worse.


Can Penny even dribble anymore?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Prolific Scorer said:


> Why? Cause it's against your boy, just don't say it's false without proving anything....please, if you don't back anything up with stats....keep your comments to yourself, thank you.


Well Vince is my fav player but I dont even want to start breaking down the whole thing too bothersome. All I know is if PP played with Kidd, RJ, and Nenad 3 guys that put up pretty nice numbers I really dont see how his numbers would be far off from Vince's 24/6/4.

Now considering in the post season Vince even took his game to a higher level (30/7/5 to be exact) then I really shouldnt even say more.


----------



## Fray (Dec 19, 2005)

People hate on VC too much. He always has to do one more thing to change peoples minds. After 2 great years with NJ you'd think VC has proven himself but he always has to do something more. Everyone was saying this years playoffs was THE time for him to prove himself and he played great, yet still somehow he hasn't proven anything to some people. How many games has Carter missed for the Nets? When has he not played hard? When will people let it go that he played like **** for 20 games for a Raptors team that was going nowhere and with a coach that wouldn't even play him? He averaged about 30 mins a game and didn't even play in a few 4th quarters with the game close. Other players can admit to not playing hard(T-Mac), or demand a trade and not even play whatsoever(Artest), but they are forgiven in like 5 mins. For some reason people can't stop hating VC. And even posters who support Carter at all get bashed on. I am willing to bet someone quotes this and dismisses it by saying I am a Carter 'fanboy' which I am not.

Anyways, when it comes to Carter and Pierce they are both very good and it is a toss up. I would take either of them.

(BTW, please don't respond to this unless you read the ENTIRE thing. I will not answer someone who simply bashes me for saying anything positive about the devil a.k.a Vince Carter)


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

jedvc15 said:


> HEY PROLIFIC SCORER.....on vince....did you just write/say passing and ball handling...can i ask you a question?...did you saw the fastbreak play of vince on the CELTICS......vince just did a WRAP AROUND PASS w/ a LIL' BIT HOP to RJ....
> I think that's thier last 3 games of the 05-06 season....w/ paul pierce & the celtics....
> oh man...give it up....& that play was #1 in NBAtv TOP10...PEACE MAN


WTF did he just say, please someone....explain.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> Well Vince is my fav player but I dont even want to start breaking down the whole thing too bothersome. All I know is if PP played with Kidd, RJ, and Nenad 3 guys that put up pretty nice numbers I really dont see how his numbers would be far off from Vince's 24/6/4.
> 
> Now considering in the post season Vince even took his game to a higher level (30/7/5 to be exact) then I really shouldnt even say more.


Ahhhh, back to the "What If" theory....please save me, it's played out.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

durability and loyalty. paul pierce can play all season. paul pierce wont leave you if your team sucks.


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

I'm not a VC hater..I REPEAT I'm NOT A VC HATER...

But Pierce would fit well with the NETS and Pierce is a better overall player...


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

If u ask me, VC is the better shooter and scorer but Pierce pretty much has the better overall game due to his defense and strength. The problem with Carter that he has a lot of talent but doesnt uses it properly at times. He falls in love with the jumpshots.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Prolific Scorer said:


> Ahhhh, back to the "What If" theory....please save me, it's played out.


What ifs lol, Vince averaged 24/6/4 in the regular season and 30/7/5 in the post season. Whats the what ifs there. So tell me what do you think Pierce would have done differently if he were in Vince's position

Oh by the way, if you say Pierce is the better rebounder I wont argue with that. But he certainly isnt a better defender than Vince and he certainly isnt a better passer than Vince.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Hbwoy said:


> Oh by the way, if you say Pierce is the better rebounder I wont argue with that. But he certainly isnt a better defender than Vince and he certainly isnt a better passer than Vince.


Very disputable.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Premier said:


> Very disputable.


debatable or arguable also come to mind


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Hbwoy said:


> debatable or arguable also come to mind


They are synonyms.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Premier said:


> They are synonyms.


I know :clown:


----------



## Ronaldooooo! (Jul 16, 2005)

Regrarding this comparison, i must first say that Pierce is a great player but Vince Carter isn't any less than that. If you compare their regular season, no one can dispute the fact that Pierce had the better season of the two. He put up better stats overall, but you can also attribute that to him playing with basically no second scorer on his team most of the season, untill they traded for Wally. Carter on the other hand, had two scorers in his team Richard and Nenad, while you can't forget about Jason Kidd. Yet, he still averaged 24 points per game, 2 less than Paul's average. In addition, say you switch them up, OK? Carter would possibly have the same stats as Pierce and perhaps even better, while Pierce's numbers would take a slight a hit playing for the Nets. If you got a world class rebounder in Jason Kidd and a very good one in Richard. You sure in hell isn't going to average 6.7 RPG, but maybe i'm wrong.

Now, since Paul's team headed to the lottery early and Vince's team clinched the atlantic division title. We have to look at what Carter has done in the playoffs, as we can dismiss it just because Pierce didn't make it there. As we also know, the playoffs are played way different than regular season evident by the Heat dominating the East so far even though their record against tops East teams during the regular season and especially the Nets were pathetic. Not mentioning that teams play tough defense on superstar players in the playoffs and collapse them with double teams. With all of that in line, Carter still had one heck of a playoffs. 

*30-7-5 on 46% shooting - 2 steals a game, and 9.8 FTA*.

How can you dismiss all that with comments such as "He doesn't take it to the hole", or "He takes alot of fadeaways"? I know everyone is entitled to their own opinions but opinions posted as facts should be looked at as garbage talk, nothing more.

The Detroit Pistons right now, would without any hesitation take those stats over anything Hamiliton give them, and they weren't going to be down 1-3 to the Miami Heat thats for certain.

Finally, consider this which will you take?..............

26.7-6.7-4.7 on 47% shooting - 1.35 Steals a game, and 10.3 FTA///////during the regular season.

OR

30-7-5 on 46% shooting - 2 steals a game, and 9.8 FTA///////during the playoffs?

I'll go with the last option for that matter. The rest of you can decide yourself but this comparison is far from a washout like it seems going through this topic.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

<table border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="alt2" style="border: 1px inset ;">Originally Posted by *Ronaldooooo!

*He put up better stats overall, but you can also attribute that to him playing with basically no second scorer on his team most of the season, untill they traded for Wally.
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
 Ricky Davis was a better scorer than Wally Szczerbiak.

<table border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="alt2" style="border: 1px inset ;">Carter on the other hand, had two scorers in his team Richard and Nenad, while you can't forget about Jason Kidd. Yet, he still averaged 24 points per game, 2 less than Paul's average.</td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
 Yet Pierce was much more efficient.

<table border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="alt2" style="border: 1px inset ;">In addition, say you switch them up, OK? Carter would possibly have the same stats as Pierce and perhaps even better, while Pierce's numbers would take a slight a hit playing for the Nets. If you got a world class rebounder in Jason Kidd and a very good one in Richard. You sure in hell isn't going to average 6.7 RPG, but maybe i'm wrong.
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
Pierce's rebound rate is significantly greater.
<!-- / message --> <!-- sig -->


----------



## Ronaldooooo! (Jul 16, 2005)

Premier said:


> Ricky Davis was a better scorer than Wally Szczerbiak.
> 
> 
> Yet Pierce was *much* more efficient.
> ...


As i stated in my earlier post, Pierce without a doubt had the better season. Carter, though took his game to a higher level in the playoffs. Weren't he the most efficient out there and tops all the players in crunch time points? He also did that in the regular season.

So its all matters of opinions, which do you consider important, regualr season or playoffs?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Sample size.

82 verus 11.


----------



## Ronaldooooo! (Jul 16, 2005)

Premier said:


> Sample size.
> 
> 82 verus 11.


I will take 11. What he did in 82 games was basically enough for his club to clinch the atlantic diviison, get #3 seed and make the playoffs.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

_Individuals _do not make the playoffs. _Teams _make the playoffs.


----------



## Ronaldooooo! (Jul 16, 2005)

Premier said:


> _*Individuals* _do not make the playoffs. _Teams _make the playoffs.


Contribution???????


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Vince's contribution to his team was no greater than Pierce's contribution to the Celtics.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Premier said:


> Vince's contribution to his team was no greater than Pierce's contribution to the Celtics.


So then doesnt that make both players equal. Anyways from the way I look at it, I really dont see Pierce having the same stats he had on the Celts if he were on the Nets. Probably more efficient but with 3 other guys who can put the ball on the Nets, he wont have so much responsibilities.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Premier said:


> _Individuals _do not make the playoffs. _Teams _make the playoffs.


Tell that to Kobe Bryant


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Hbwoy said:


> Tell that to Kobe Bryant


Kobe Bryant didn't do it all by himself, he just did a very large percentage of "it."


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Hbwoy said:


> So then doesnt that make both players equal.


It invalidates the argument that Carter's team is in the playoffs, however.



> Anyways from the way I look at it, I really dont see Pierce having the same stats he had on the Celts if he were on the Nets.


Yeah, I agree. The Celtics have a totally different system.




> Probably more efficient but with 3 other guys who can put the ball on the Nets, he wont have so much responsibilities.


Right.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> Tell that to Kobe Bryant


Boom.


----------



## Nikos (Jun 5, 2002)

Flip a coin.


----------



## P2TheTruth34 (May 25, 2003)

p-dub.


----------

